# 7 cats and I say HI!!



## CTCat (Feb 19, 2004)

Hello, my name is Brenda from Connecticut, US. I am a vet tech of about 8 months...fairly new and still learning the "ropes." I have a husband and a 15 year old daughter.

I have 7 cats ranging in age from 3 to 14. One persian, the rest mixes. They all get along fairly well and I've never had to deal with any serious behavioral issues.

Sadly I had 8 cats up until a couple of weeks ago when one of my 10 year old cats suddenly and unexpectedly died shortly after playing with his favorite toy. It is suspected he had undetected heart problems. I will miss him so much and I think I'm still in a bit of shock.

I am pleased to see so my other cat lovers here and hope I can receive and give lots of cat info. My crew have taught me so much over the years about cat behavior. Well off to explore the forum!


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, Brenda. We're always glad to see new members. We feel particualrly fortunate when one that can speak from experience, education and genuine love of cats joins.


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi, welcome to the forum to you and your seven cats!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Brenda! You just couldn't resist those cats, could you? I understand perfectly. I'm happy you've joined us. I know you'll be an asset. Welcome!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and hope you'll stick around. Im sorry about your dear kitty but please do post some pictures soon. :wink:


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Brenda and welcome to the forum!

It is nice to know of your background, because I am here to learn too!

Be sure to post pictures of your babies when you have the chance.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum! I'm sorry about your loss.


----------



## CTCat (Feb 19, 2004)

Thank you all for the warm welcome  I've already discovered many new tips to help my crew! Very interesting reading here!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Oh gosh Aonir that avatar is just too cute, where did you get it from? :wink:


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum! Sorry to hear about the loss of your dear cat, I'd love to see pikkies of your kitties, especially your persian!


----------

